
Julian Assange reportedly turned down a trove of documents related to Russian - MBCook
http://www.businessinsider.com/assange-turned-down-documents-related-to-russian-government-corruption-2017-8
======
trapperkeeper74
Without eliciting comment from Assange, this article comes across as an one-
sided, thinly-veiled hit-piece.

